# GRIV is headed to Lancaster Archery Supply



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*A voice from the past.*

Welcome back, George.
Good luck with the seminar.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*Welcome Back!!!!!*

You have been missed around here!!


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

*Seminar*

Would love to go to one off these seminar it's a long way from Australia it would be good to get a dvd made off these seminar for those who can't come some we show them to our young shooters at our clubs off cause we would pay for the dvds. I miss my shooting i had a operation on my shoulder 12 months ago which didn't work and i haven't worked and the doctor had to do it again because it wasn't clean it out so it has been very stressfully 12 months some times it makes you thinks off bad things


----------



## De-Gurl (Feb 4, 2007)

I would love to go but it's the same weekend as my son's music recital (he will rock out on his electric guitar). Bummer! Maybe some other time, since it's in my neck of the woods.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

sues said:


> Would love to go to one off these seminar it's a long way from Australia it would be good to get a dvd made off these seminar for those who can't come some we show them to our young shooters at our clubs off cause we would pay for the dvds. I miss my shooting i had a operation on my shoulder 12 months ago which didn't work and i haven't worked and the doctor had to do it again because it wasn't clean it out so it has been very stressfully 12 months some times it makes you thinks off bad things


Sorry you can't make it and bummer on the shoulder! 

I could come do the seminar down under. All we need is a range and a group!


----------



## LMMJS (Oct 23, 2008)

Is this class geared toward any certain group? I've just started shooting target archery this year, but have been bow hunting for a long time. I am shooting in the AHC and would consider my self doing pretty good for the first year but I know my form could use work and I could greatly improve with some coaching.


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

*Griv*



GRIV said:


> Sorry you can't make it and bummer on the shoulder!
> 
> I could come do the seminar down under. All we need is a range and a group!


 Would be great to have you come over and i could take you out fishing and hunting and show you our great country


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

George Has a great set of DVD's Out. Ive watched them 3 or 4 times now. He's also a purdy dog gone good shot to.......

George when you put one together for around the Snellville/loganville area, let me know..........


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Robbie101 said:


> George Has a great set of DVD's Out. Ive watched them 3 or 4 times now. He's also a purdy dog gone good shot to.......
> 
> George when you put one together for around the Snellville/loganville area, let me know..........


Hey! thats a good idea, maybe I should go talk to steve down at 12 point and set one up!


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

LMMJS said:


> Is this class geared toward any certain group? I've just started shooting target archery this year, but have been bow hunting for a long time. I am shooting in the AHC and would consider my self doing pretty good for the first year but I know my form could use work and I could greatly improve with some coaching.


The class is an intermediate class by nature, but because of the way it is delivered it can suit most anyone. There is tons of one on one time and I can deal directly with you on your advancement from where you are now. The class is also loaded with great exercises for accuracy and stability training that would be a huge benefit for a beginner. Getting started out right is very important. Perhaps we can get you on the right track early.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

sues said:


> Would be great to have you come over and i could take you out fishing and hunting and show you our great country


You had me at hunting! what date do you want!?


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Y'all get signed up quick!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

George, any plans to do a class in Bama anywhere? We have a "Bowmania" coming up may be able to get a good group up for that.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

CowboyJunkie said:


> George, any plans to do a class in Bama anywhere? We have a "Bowmania" coming up may be able to get a good group up for that.


Junkie, 

You just get a group together, pick a date, and I am there! You can email me at [email protected] We can get your date set.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Sounds good George. What price do i need to tell people? Any minimum/maximum?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey George, can I get a personalized class this weekend at the Last Chance shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome back to AT.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

reylamb said:


> Hey George, can I get a personalized class this weekend at the Last Chance shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome back to AT.


I'm all yours! I will be out there sunday for a visit. I won't be able to shoot the whole thing.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Sounds good George. What price do i need to tell people? Any minimum/maximum?


The Price is $250 per person. You need 10 or 12 for a group. I have dates open right away and lots of space in the fall and up into indoor season.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

GRIV said:


> I'm all yours! I will be out there sunday for a visit. I won't be able to shoot the whole thing.


I told Leon to hold off on shipping that vise!!!!!!!

See ya Sunday.


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

Welcome back George. Glad to see you back on here.


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

Glad to see you back George!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice to see you today George! How'd you shoot?? I think a seminar at 12 Point would be nice, do call Steve!!


----------



## boaritupya (Jul 28, 2004)

*Down under*

Just email Andrew at Oceanic and he'll work things out for a down under seminar...


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

PM me with his details and I will do just that!

Oh and reylamb, I already got that Vice and it is totally HOT! Everybody has to have one of these things.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

if and when u have one at 12 point let me know i know i will be there and is that date ok for my private coaching session


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

TTT for grate guy and killer coach


----------



## ZION-ICEMAN (Feb 3, 2009)

I watched 1 of your videos and learned alot. I would like to know where to find your other videos.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

GRIV said:


> Hey Y'all!
> 
> First of all. I am back on archerytalk. Most of you know I have my own thing going, but I will be around answering questions as often as I can.
> 
> ...


Do you have any other seminars scheduled? I would love to do one but don't want to drive 8 hours for it....


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

-bowfreak- said:


> Do you have any other seminars scheduled? I would love to do one but don't want to drive 8 hours for it....


I don't have one scheduled in KY, but all you have to do is organize one. Shoot me a PM if you are interested. You need a minimum of ten, but I can only take 20 max. I want to make sure everyone get attention. If you get over 15 you get a 10% kickback for organizing. 

Lancaster is one seat from being totally full, so I might have to book another date there too in the fall.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

How about Covington, GA?

July 11 - 12 

Of course I can come to your town too!


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

ZION-ICEMAN said:


> I watched 1 of your videos and learned alot. I would like to know where to find your other videos.


You can get them at www.grivtech.com or www.lancasterarcherysupply.com


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

The Lancaster Seminar is Booked Solid and sold out!

I'll let you guys know when I will be back out there. Hopefully this fall!

If you are in the south east, I have another booked July 11 - 12 at 12 point archery in Covignton, GA.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=933943


----------



## LMMJS (Oct 23, 2008)

GRIV said:


> The Lancaster Seminar is Booked Solid and sold out!
> 
> I'll let you guys know when I will be back out there. Hopefully this fall!
> 
> ...


I hope you make it back to Lancaster Archery in the fall, I couldn't make it to this one.

Jason


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

I'll be there. We haven't set a date yet, but I'll let y'all know here as soon as I do.


----------



## jasonsmith092 (Apr 24, 2010)

sounds good to me


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

George, 

I have your DVD's as well, they have been very helpful, I watch them regularly and suggest them to archers I shoot with. I wont be able to make the June class but would very much like to attend in the fall. Do you have an email list that we can sign up for that keeps intrested archers apprised of your classes new products, etc?

Thanks for all you do for the archery community. 

Les


----------



## XX78Dad (Sep 13, 2004)

Isn't this a ressurected Post??


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

*You got a point*

You seem to be correct, I did not look at the date, I feel like a tool now...


----------

